# XM Questions



## RickP1 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi, I am seriously thinking about going out and buying XM. I have a question first though. I was interested in getting the Sony add on receiver. The one with the permanent install, not the one that includes the cassette adapter. My question is once I install this can I take this receiver out and us it in a different car if I purchase a cassette adapter. And can I use this receiver inside on my stereo? Basically I want it to be permanently installed in my car but wish to have the ability to move it to different cars and inside the house. 

Also I was curious is KIIS-FM out of LA the actual radio station or is it just another satellite station programmed like KIIS-FM?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RickP1 _
> *Hi, I am seriously thinking about going out and buying XM. I have a question first though. I was interested in getting the Sony add on receiver. The one with the permanent install, not the one that includes the cassette adapter. My question is once I install this can I take this receiver out and us it in a different car if I purchase a cassette adapter. And can I use this receiver inside on my stereo? Basically I want it to be permanently installed in my car but wish to have the ability to move it to different cars and inside the house.
> 
> Also I was curious is KIIS-FM out of LA the actual radio station or is it just another satellite station programmed like KIIS-FM?
> ...


Yes and Yes(but...) Yes, you can use it in a different car with the cassette adapter. And yes you can use it on your home stereo, but you need 2 things, 1, a miniplug to 2 RCA plugs, to plug into the back of your stereo and 2, a home power supply. Be care full with this as the polarities must match. I have heard you can buy the Sony one(same one that comes with Home kit) at Best Buy or you can buy what I did: http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&category_name=&product_id=22-501 That works fine.

As for KISS-FM I believe it is a live feed of that station.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes KISS FM is really KIIS from LA.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Just rem: To run XM outside your car, (in the home) you will need a 12 volt power supply. And NOT a cheeepe!!!!! It must be 10 amps at 12 volts as XM uses more power than most people think it does! I have the first model out as I am a charter member. I built a 'slip seat' box for it because I am a truck driver and wished to use it in the home as well as the truck. Those with the cassets are great! I just bought my 2nd radio at the Dallas trucking show yesterday. It's great but the darn thing still willnot keep the channel presets when you have to unplug and move it. Gurrrr! Rumor has it that XM will release a Boom Box soon. JUST RUMOR ONLY, no official news yet.

robert
[email protected]


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I run my XM in my house, office and truck with no problems, I have a Sony Plug & Play unit though which makes this much easier.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

KIIS-XM is KIIS-FM with different commercials.


----------

